# HELP!! EMERGENCY!! URGENT!!



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

My RBP had what I believed to be hith so I performed a salt treatment beginning thursday. (1 tsp. of salt for every gal.. for three consecutive days) set temp. in tank at 82-84 degrees and increased oxygen. I came home today and his eyes have large cloudy bubbles over them. What is this? How can I fix this? I will try and post pics. THANK YOU....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's called Popeye
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/compldiag.../a/aa053001.htm


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

richard_kraneum said:


> My RBP had what I believed to be hith so I performed a salt treatment beginning thursday. (1 tsp. of salt for every gal.. for three consecutive days) set temp. in tank at 82-84 degrees and increased oxygen. I came home today and his eyes have large cloudy bubbles over them. What is this? How can I fix this? I will try and post pics. THANK YOU....


For some reason my ammonia spiked at 1.0. WTF? Is this because of the salt and lack of carbon? I guess melafix is the way to go from what i've been reading. I've given this P salt treatment before and this never happened. How can I keep the ammonia down w/o water changes if i'm salting? THANKS...


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i have my fish in brackish water too but i just feel that 1 tablespoon per gallon is just too much. for your fish it might have been caused by eye trauma. for the time being i would take out any decor that he could injure himself on.


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

scotty said:


> i have my fish in brackish water too but i just feel that 1 tablespoon per gallon is just too much. for your fish it might have been caused by eye trauma. for the time being i would take out any decor that he could injure himself on.


Thanks for the rapid replies. Scotty, I dont know if thats a typo in your reply but i am using 
1 teaspoon per gallon, not 1 tablespoon. I did a 30-35 % water change, added some melafix, turned off the lights, and said a little prayer. I'll continue melafix treatment for 1-3 days, if there is no noticable improvement, then i'll try antibiotics. Once again, thank you for the responses and advice.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

it is tablespoon......

I always used salt in my tanks to keep it looking nice.


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

sadboy said:


> it is tablespoon......
> 
> I always used salt in my tanks to keep it looking nice.


OK So the popeye went away.It resumed eating and appeared to be acting normal. I completed a water change added salt again along with melafix, came down this morning...popeye again!! is it possible the salt is causing this? this fish is sick beyond my control. I really need some help here. Ive noticed there is a lump along its gill, its breathing erratically, and it has these white areas on its body , almost like bruises. the one closest to its tail actually become a hole. Looked similar to a bite but this fish is by itself. Ive had this fish for about 5 years and i've never seen any of this. Any clue what it is?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i always add half of what you added mate,,, think you set off a reaction,,, remember adding things like that should be done in moderation to see what your fishes reaction is to adding these foriegn bodies in the water


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

dezboy said:


> i always add half of what you added mate,,, think you set off a reaction,,, remember adding things like that should be done in moderation to see what your fishes reaction is to adding these foriegn bodies in the water


Parameters are as follows...0 ppm-nitrite, 15 ppm-nitrate, 7.2 pH, .15-ammonia. I'm still working on getting a picture.


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have to believe that eye problem is from injury. If you tested after a water change you may be detecting the ammonia that are part of "chloramines". Any reason why you used that much salt for hith when salt does not even treat hith ??? No harm using that amount of salt though because for parasite treatments you would dose the same amount


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

you fish got some nasty stuff looks like a open sore on the base of tail also looks like it has ick

im gonna pray for your fish too

good luck


----------



## richard_kraneum (Dec 5, 2007)

pirayaman said:


> you fish got some nasty stuff looks like a open sore on the base of tail also looks like it has ick
> 
> im gonna pray for your fish too
> 
> good luck


Thanks again for the advice. I cant imagine the eye was injured, as this fish is alone and there is nothing in the tank for it to cause this type of injury. The first time i added salt the ammonia shot up and it developed popeye. I completed a water change and added melafix, within 2-3 days the popeye was gone. A week later I began to notice a large white bruise-like area near the tail, so i began salt treatments again. In the morning the white area was an open wound and the popeye was present again. I did another water change, and added melafix again. These white areas are present along the underside of the fish now from tail to anus as well as one near its eye. This doesnt appear to look anything like ich to myself, nor have I ever seen ich fester into an open wound. If it were ich wouldn't it be peppered all over the fish? This fish is in desperate need of help!! Salting and Melafix do not seem to help with whatever it has, and this morning it is now hovering towards the surface. I hate watching this fish suffer beyond control !!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

from th pitures it almost looks like amonia burns.........................


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

richard_kraneum said:


> you fish got some nasty stuff looks like a open sore on the base of tail also looks like it has ick
> 
> im gonna pray for your fish too
> 
> good luck


Thanks again for the advice. I cant imagine the eye was injured, as this fish is alone and there is nothing in the tank for it to cause this type of injury. The first time i added salt the ammonia shot up and it developed popeye. I completed a water change and added melafix, within 2-3 days the popeye was gone. A week later I began to notice a large white bruise-like area near the tail, so i began salt treatments again. In the morning the white area was an open wound and the popeye was present again. I did another water change, and added melafix again. These white areas are present along the underside of the fish now from tail to anus as well as one near its eye. This doesnt appear to look anything like ich to myself, nor have I ever seen ich fester into an open wound. If it were ich wouldn't it be peppered all over the fish? This fish is in desperate need of help!! Salting and Melafix do not seem to help with whatever it has, and this morning it is now hovering towards the surface. I hate watching this fish suffer beyond control !!
[/quote]

Sounds like from your description fungus is starting to set in. If its a fungus try Maroxy. Stuff works great. Even works well with salt. Just very important to follow directions to the T. If to you it seems like a bacterial infection than I would suggest a broad spectrum antibiotic such as Maracyn 2.


----------

